# Springer Labrador x advice



## FionaPooh (May 19, 2009)

Hello,

I am new on here and our dog has not yet arrived. My husband has put a deposit on a springer labrador x as a surprise thinking it would a lovely family pet to our 5 year old son, good to go on runs with my husband and fine around the cat. I have been doing some research into the 2 breeds involved and I am concerned that this dog will not be the best choice for us. I am concerned that springers are very hyper and never stop and this may be an issue as although we do a lot of walking we always spend an hour or 2 at the end of the day watching telly and chilling and I am concerned that this may not be compatable with the springer breed. I really need this quiet time in the evening and would rather lose the deposit we have put on the dog than have an unhappy dog and family. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Both breeds are active. My sister has a Labrador and he's a loonatic... and we used to have a Springer cross - and he was very fussy and hypa. 

If you want the dog to be chilled out towards the end of the day, maybe take him for long walks during the day, or try agility with him and that will tire him out.

Only you know at the end of the day what is best for your family. Good luck


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

FionaPooh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new on here and our dog has not yet arrived. My husband has put a deposit on a springer labrador x as a surprise thinking it would a lovely family pet to our 5 year old son, good to go on runs with my husband and fine around the cat. I have been doing some research into the 2 breeds involved and I am concerned that this dog will not be the best choice for us. I am concerned that springers are very hyper and never stop and this may be an issue as although we do a lot of walking we always spend an hour or 2 at the end of the day watching telly and chilling and I am concerned that this may not be compatable with the springer breed. I really need this quiet time in the evening and would rather lose the deposit we have put on the dog than have an unhappy dog and family. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


We have 2 springers the last one still a pup of 10months she is our third springer and to be honest yes they need plenty of excercise, ask for being hyper i would say no, springers need the right bringing up if you allow a springer to bounce around race around the house they will do, ours has always had the correct excercise mentally and physically so are no problem when they arrive home.

In the evening all toys have always been put away playtime is over, i come back from our evening walk of about 1 hour a little shorter sometimes and that is it "my time" and they are content to lay in their beds or at my feet all night let them out to toilet and in bed for the night we have never gone to them in the night and they are no trouble.

Springers are very trainable and if you are firm and put up firm barriers what is acceptable right from the start they are no problem, just a wonderfull breed, faithfull friend an excellent family pet as well as a superb working breed, you just have to be prepared to put the work in from the start but i think this is typical of any breed. They are what you make them.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Both springers and labs are renowned for their reliability with children and whilst they do need lots of exercise. I know people with both springers and labs. My aunt has 3 labs plus fosters and they are all happy to chill out of an evening. And the people I know with springers also say they same thing. 
Yes they are active dogs but at the end of the day, all dogs need to learn to have some down-time (chill-out time)- so I can't see it being a problem. 
I have a border collie. He is a family pet. Some people say their activity levels makes them bad family pets- I don't think this is the case. My dog gets two good walks a day, plus attention from everyone and training (KC training awards and agility) which we do for mental stimulation and fun (to give him a job to do- he loves it).
Is the dog a puppy?
Puppy classes will be very important. Pick a good class with positive methods. Make a commitment to training the dog and walking him/her twice a day. Maybe consider the something like agility of flyball or gundog training for a bit of fun when the dog is older if you fancy it.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha brilliant.

I wouldnt let it worry you in the least, infact you sound like youre quite well suited to a springer. The are fantastic pets, and pretty much like any other dog, if you have the energy they have the energy though if you just want to slob around and do nothing they are quite happy with a 3/4hr walk and then home, but they do like to get out there and have a look around and are an excellent family pet. Like all pups your going to have general training issues though as a breed even crossed with a lab your going to be sure to have a pretty well tempered dog 
They take massifly well to training and the 'hyper' thing comes from lardy bums that cant be bothered taking a dog for a walk or havin the common sense to train an animal. They are bred for their high drive though yes, but they are more than happay as I say to be keeping your feet warm.
I can tell you now, once you get one - your heart will melt, they love to impress - always smile and are ultra friendly, dedicated to what you ask them to do.

It would be better if it was running/walking round parks rather than on roads, a purebred springer may not take well to jogging but a springer x lab may well do - dont really know many breed that like jogging to be honest. :w00t:
good luck and hope your decision is well made

haeveymollys and lemmsys posts sum it up quite well I think. Welcome to the club. You do have to put down and be consistent with the rules at a young age - as with any dog. But a springer will give you a 10 fold reward


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

I believe that your husband has made a good choice, but do be aware that while going through the puppy stage, your peace may be shattered for a few months


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

rona said:


> I believe that your husband has made a good choice, but do be aware that while going through the puppy stage, your peace may be shattered for a few months


haha yep !!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

james1 said:


> the 'hyper' thing comes from lardy bums that cant be bothered taking a dog for a walk or havin the common sense to train an animal.


I hope that wasn't aimed towards me. My dog was walked 3 times a day, on long walks and was VERY well trained. So no, it doesn't always come from "lardy bums that can't be bothered"


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive just come in with my 2 been a long walk over fields left home at quarter past 6 just sat down after hosing half a tonne of mud off them, they've had a ball, raced over fields so funny in the long grass springing around all i could see at one point was a 2 pairs of ears bouncing up and down. Now all clean layed in their bed. . . . . . . heaven


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I hope that wasn't aimed towards me. My dog was walked 3 times a day, on long walks and was VERY well trained. So no, it doesn't always come from "lardy bums that can't be bothered"


Calm down luv. no it wasnt aimed at you - if it was aimed at you I would have quoted you. Take it easy. And apologies for your hypa springer x

Its not like i didnt tell the OP that they didnt have a high drive and I was only expressing what it is like to own one, so I dont know why youve taken it personnaly: nevermind 

what was it crossed with by the way?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Ive just come in with my 2 been a long walk over fields left home at quarter past 6 just sat down after hosing half a tonne of mud off them, they've had a ball, raced over fields so funny in the long grass springing around all i could see at one point was a 2 pairs of ears bouncing up and down. Now all clean layed in their bed. . . . . . . heaven


wish my Beamy would fix himself ... hes got a limp we're having xrayed :wink: sounds wonderfull!!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

james1 said:


> wish my Beamy would fix himself ... hes got a limp we're having xrayed :wink: sounds wonderfull!!!!


Oh dear how old are yours? mine are 8yrs and the bossy little madame is 10 months their gorgeous


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Master is 11 and Mr loveable rogue is 14 weeks


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

My friend has a lab x springer he is absolutely beautiful,and a really nice temprament 

Springers are hyper - but if this is channelled (exercise and play) then it should be ok. I adore our family springer Molly. She has the most gorgeous personality. Despite moving out i still go home every other day to see her, and my mum regularly brings her over to my house. last time she was here she stole one of the cat toys!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hypers such a bad word, that could well put the OP off. All dogs are excitable its just that springers have the ability to keep going after 15 minutes of play. I dont think that can be described as hyper. They are highly controllable

Not having a go at anyone - Just to say!!!!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

james1 said:


> Hypers such a bad word, that could well put the OP off. All dogs are excitable its just that springers have the ability to keep going after 15 minutes of play. I dont think that can be described as hyper. They are highly controllable
> 
> Not having a go at anyone - Just to say!!!!!


No ime not having a go but i think its a term that springers have just been labeled with even my 10 month molly isnt hyper, now ime not calling collies i love em but young collies ive met are just as enthusiastic (as i prefer to say) as springers if not more, but dont seem to have this name for themselves. I once had someone say to me when i has my first springer who we lost a year ago " oh a springer, they have their brains removed at birth , dont they" WHY!!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not nice at all. Cant stand it when people with no interest in them think they know it all. Hope you trod on his foot and gave him a wedgy too


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

james1 said:


> Not nice at all. Cant stand it when people with no interest in them think they know it all. Hope you trod on his foot and gave him a wedgy too


Got to say though most people you come across always say what lovely dogs, lovely temperement springers have, people who dont like springers are very few and far between, not just saying this because ime a "springer freak" but there isnt anything to dislike about them.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> No ime not having a go but i think its a term that springers have just been labeled with even my 10 month molly isnt hyper, now ime not calling collies i love em but young collies ive met are just as enthusiastic (as i prefer to say) as springers if not more, but dont seem to have this name for themselves. I once had someone say to me when i has my first springer who we lost a year ago " oh a springer, they have their brains removed at birth , dont they" WHY!!


Not saying the person that said that is correct in any way, but don't you think that springers work a lot more on instinct than many of the breeds?
I think it probably due to being nearer their working roots than most breeds


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry maybe hyper is the wrong word - energetic better?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Zeb is a springer cross and in the evenings is a lazy bum, He settles right down and naps or gets a cuddle Its been like this from day one though We have always got him to settle in the evenings BUT he does have a good 45min run in the woods at 7-8 o'clock ish every night so that helps and he has a very active day. 

He isnt hyper hes full of life!!


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Zeb is a springer cross and in the evenings is a lazy bum, He settles right down and naps or gets a cuddle Its been like this from day one though We have always got him to settle in the evenings BUT he does have a good 45min run in the woods at 7-8 o'clock ish every night so that helps and he has a very active day.
> 
> He isnt hyper hes full of life!!


sounds rather like molly. she loves a good cuddle in the evening. She also rather likes a lie in. During holidays when i was a school she wouldn't get up until i got up - late morning/early lunch time! and if i got up early she'd go into my sisters room!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hes brilliant for lay ins aswell lol OH normally gets up at 5:30 for work But he also works shifts and with kids we take lie ins when we can he just gets in bed with us (naughty!) and snores lol


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

FionaPooh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new on here and our dog has not yet arrived. My husband has put a deposit on a springer labrador x as a surprise thinking it would a lovely family pet to our 5 year old son, good to go on runs with my husband and fine around the cat. I have been doing some research into the 2 breeds involved and I am concerned that this dog will not be the best choice for us. I am concerned that springers are very hyper and never stop and this may be an issue as although we do a lot of walking we always spend an hour or 2 at the end of the day watching telly and chilling and I am concerned that this may not be compatable with the springer breed. I really need this quiet time in the evening and would rather lose the deposit we have put on the dog than have an unhappy dog and family. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Although springers are very active dogs, I wouldn't say they never stop.
All well exercised dogs will settle for certain periods of time. if you exercised the dog enough mentally aswell as pysically then it would love to relax with you in the evening.

My dog is far more active than any other dog i have met- she is exercised well and has 'thinking' games to do. She just never tires! She is part lab, collie and jrt. She would fetch until the point of exhaustion.. And then some more!
But she loves nothing more than snuggling up with me in the evening on the couch while I read a book. And if i have a lie in she comes to bed with me.

If you are an active family and are prepared to give this dog mental stimulation as well as exercise then I can't see any reason why you wouldn't be happy.

x


----------



## Olive85 (Apr 2, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Hes brilliant for lay ins aswell lol OH normally gets up at 5:30 for work But he also works shifts and with kids we take lie ins when we can he just gets in bed with us (naughty!) and snores lol


Lol molly will do exactly the same. As soon as she hears my stepdad leave in the morning (5.30) she will get up and sneaks into bed with my mum!


----------



## ruby2ruby (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Springer x German Shepherd puppy, I wouldn't say she's hyper just typically lively - But easy, in comparison to owning Staffords  As puppies go, she's super intelligent, picks things up really easily - already knows some commands (sit, stay - (usual stuff) walks well on her puppy lead without a problem, was easy to housetrain (But still has a couple of mishaps during the night, which is understandable as she's still only young), loves children, even though mine have flew the nest now. And at the moment fast asleep under my desk just by my feet.
Sounds like someone has found their ideal doggy companion, Springers are super dogs as long as you are firm but fair with them! I wouldn't be worrying about this crossbreed in the slightest, sounds like you were all meant to be together! I wouldn't read too much of what you read on the internet either regarding Labs or Springers they are typically both ideal family companions who thrive on being out and about or just laying at your feet, as long as they are close to you, they don't seem to mind either way


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I once had a springer called Moss and he was the most responsive and trainable dog I have ever come accross. I would say they are 'busy' dogs rather than hyper but on the whole they are a wonderful loyal and good natured addition to a household and given the chance I would have another. The puppy stage is likely to be a fairly crazy time but I think that's true of all pups. Sorry I don't have any experience of springer x labradors but to me it sounds like a great combination - intelligent, highly trainable, loveable, willing to please and steady. Very best of luck with your pup I'm v envious!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

james1 said:


> Calm down luv. no it wasnt aimed at you - if it was aimed at you I would have quoted you. Take it easy. And apologies for your hypa springer x
> 
> Its not like i didnt tell the OP that they didnt have a high drive and I was only expressing what it is like to own one, so I dont know why youve taken it personnaly: nevermind
> 
> what was it crossed with by the way?


I didn't take it personally, I simply said I hope it wasn't aimed at me, because you did quote the hypaness... and at the time, I was the only person that had said it I believe. It's hard to know how to take things online etc.

He was crossed with a bearded collie.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

To be honest, I'd say it depends on the parents? If both are active and energetic dogs, the likelihood is the pup might be, never mind which breed(s) are involved.

It is a fallacy that working dogs need more exercise than show or pet lines, they might have more drive and 'natural' ability (which isn't guaranteed), but they are also usually more biddable and very trainable. Springadors make fabulous shoot dogs, and are bred specifically for the job. 

Good luck with deciding, I think it'd make for a lovely addition if you have the time for any dog.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rona said:


> Not saying the person that said that is correct in any way, but don't you think that springers work a lot more on instinct than many of the breeds?
> I think it probably due to being nearer their working roots than most breeds


Most definetly, mine are working breed springers, have never had the typical gun dog training, they have been trained as any other dog would be trained, but when i take mine out on open fields they are different to collies, labs, the moment the lead is taken off they are working, we have to be very carefull to avoid certain areas in shooting season as they will beat and flush the game as good as any that has been trained the only difference would be the discipline to stay wait and certain commands that they dont have not being trained to gun. They work on pure instinct, you are so right, they're a wonderfull, intelligent biddible breed.


----------

